# European Mount I did for customers



## Arrowhead124

Very Nice Work!


----------



## jwess8581

HOw long did this take? and how long did you have to bleach these? They look like something that you would buy in the stores. Great quality!!!


----------



## DSites

jwess8581 said:


> HOw long did this take? and how long did you have to bleach these? They look like something that you would buy in the stores. Great quality!!!


Thank You I use a strong hydrogen peroxide and let it sit over night then reapply if I think it isnt white enough for me. I think they turn out really good also.


----------



## jwess8581

How long does it take using these beetles ?


----------



## 1231

Those look good!


----------



## DSites

Thanks 1231 and it depends on what itis i am doing how long it takes and how my beetle colony is doing at the said time but usually about 3 or 4 days does it.


----------



## DSites

They are really hungy now guys I am gonna have to go get some scraps from the butcher shop tomorrow I believe.


----------



## yoda4x4

Very nice work. Two questions, where in PA are you located? And how much do you charge for this type of work?

David


----------



## bigcountry24

looks great


----------



## g5hoytbowhunter

Use these to mount them. PM with any questions


----------



## bow hunter11

nice work


----------



## DSites

Thanks Guys sorry I have not answered alll your messages my computer went up. Then I was having alot pain assues with my back. I am in York Co. Pa. I still have the beetles and they are really hungry.


----------



## Highstrung1

Nice.


----------



## whitetail97

Nice work!


----------



## BP1992

Looks good


----------



## DSites

Thanks Guys


----------



## DSites

TTT Still have the beetles and I did several more this season.


----------



## DSites

They are still hungry guys.


----------



## DSites

Still a thriving hungry colony ready for some bones.


----------



## DSites

ttt


----------



## mrjeffro

That looks great. I have run out of wall space so European may be the way to go:thumbs_up

What is the average charge to have this done?


----------



## DSites

For a whitetail buck I charge $120.00 cleaned degreased and whitened.


----------



## bucknut1

nice


----------



## rand_98201

they look great


----------



## DSites

Thanks guys!


----------



## DSites

Ttt


----------



## DSites

TTT Guys these beetles are hungry and ready to eat.


----------



## DSites

Beetles have been working really hard and are about ready for some more specimens to devour.


----------



## bald1

How much to get a skull picked clean?


----------



## DSites

Ttt


----------



## Hunterrich

awesome work way to go bud


----------



## FearNot

Nice work! How do you like the smell? LOL


----------



## DSites

TTT They are hungry and ready to tear up some turkey skulls I did one I shot last spring turned out really neat.


----------



## DSites

TTT They are hungry and ready to go to work.


----------



## skullfreak

nice looking skulls! Beetles are the only way to go, but the degreasing is where its at and I say you have did your research! give you alittle hint on keeping that bridge on the snout from splitting. Pull plastic zip tie tight around the whole snout while drying.


----------



## compaq4

look good! nice work


----------

